# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  دانلود رایگان نرم افزار جامع مدیریت و برنامه ریزی روزانه قائم (عج)

## qaemsoft

سلام دوستان 


این نرم افزار حاصل یک سال تلاش منه شاید ظاهرش ساده به نظر بیاد ولی طراحیش خیلی واسم سخت و زمان بر بود. پیشنهاد می کنم حتما حتما دانلود کنید.

قبل از استفاده حتما فیلم آموزشی رو مشاهده کنید تا متوجه بشید از کجا باید شروع کنید. چون این نرم افزار نمونه ایرانی نداره میدونم که برای اولین بار که با برنامه مواجه میشید محیطش خیلی گیج کننده به نظر میاد ولی واقعیت اینه که بعد از نیم ساعت آموزش کار باهاش خیلی خیلی راحت هستش.


برخی از قابلیت ها :

1- ثبت ، مدیریت و برنامه ریزی در بازه های زمانی مختلف شامل : 



برنامه ریزی روزانهبرنامه ریزی هفتگیبرنامه ریزی ماهیانهبرنامه ریزی سالیانه


2- قابلیت برنامه ریزی به صورت :



سال به سال ،ماه به ماه ،هفته به هفته ،روز به روز ،ساعت به ساعتو حتی دقیقه به دقیقه !


3- پشتیبان گیری از برنامه ها

4- به اشتراک گذاری برنامه ها

و ...


نکته مهم : پس از نصب و قبل از اجرا این حتما این تنظیمات رو انجام بدین : 

1- روی آیکن برنامه راست کلیک کنید و از قسمت Properties و در قسمت پایین سربرگ Compatibility تیک گزینه Run This Program as an Adminstrator را بزنید. 

2- حالا میتونید برنامه رو اجرا کنید و ادامه بدین. ابتدا فرم تنظیمات نشون داده میشه که میتونید تنظیمات پیشفرض رو بپذیرید.


4- این برنامه برای اجرا نیاز به نصب فایل زیر داره که اگر روی سیستم شما نصب نیست می توانید از آدرس زیر دانلود کنید.


*Microsoft NET Framework 4.0 Final

*dl.asandownload.com/SoftWare/Utility/Programming/Microsoft_NET_Framework_4.0_x86_x64_Final_www.Asan Download.com.zip


حل مشکلات احتمالی :

1- در صورتیکه برنامه به صورت کامل مشاهده نمی کنید و قسمت هایی از نرم افزار از اسکرین خارج میشه بهتره رزولیشن سیستم خود رو افزایش بدین.

2- برای حفظ اطلاعات سعی کنید به صورت مداوم و روزانه از اطلاعات برنامه نسخه پشتیبان تهیه نمایید.

3- سعی کنید در دو مکان مختلف نسخه پشتیبان رو قرار بدین تا درصورت حذف یکی از فایلها اطلاعات خود رو از دست ندین.

4- در صورتیکه اطلاعات ثبت شده رو به صورت علامت سوال مشاهده می کنید باید زبان فارسی رو بر روی سیستم خود نصب و تنظیمات یونیکد مورد نظر رو انجام دهید.


در پایان هم اگر نظری یا انتقاد یا پیشنهادی دارین توی همین تاپیک اعلام کنید. 



برای دانلود از لینک زیر استفاده کنید :

http://www.askdin.com/attachment.php...1&d=1435405418


هزینه استفاده : یک دعای فرج


چند تا عکس از برنامه :






























توی پست های بعد سعی می کنم آموزش تصویری رو آپلود کنم .

موفق باشید.

----------


## masiha rad

چرا لینک باز نمیشه؟

----------


## hls141516

> چرا لینک باز نمیشه؟


لینک خیلی قدیمیه، از کار افتاده احتمالا، ولی چیزی که از عکسا دیدم توی Google calendar  هم مشابه برنامه ریزی میشه انجام داد.

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> سلام دوستان 
> 
> 
> این نرم افزار حاصل یک سال تلاش منه شاید ظاهرش ساده به نظر بیاد ولی طراحیش خیلی واسم سخت و زمان بر بود. پیشنهاد می کنم حتما حتما دانلود کنید.
> 
> قبل از استفاده حتما فیلم آموزشی رو مشاهده کنید تا متوجه بشید از کجا باید شروع کنید. چون این نرم افزار نمونه ایرانی نداره میدونم که برای اولین بار که با برنامه مواجه میشید محیطش خیلی گیج کننده به نظر میاد ولی واقعیت اینه که بعد از نیم ساعت آموزش کار باهاش خیلی خیلی راحت هستش.
> 
> 
> برخی از قابلیت ها :
> ...


خدا قوت. خسته نباشی

----------

